
Police failures found in Dumfries body find case - salad77
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-south-scotland-40974824
======
salad77
Submitted because the fundamental problem was "an issue between mapping and
command and control systems meant officers went to the wrong address."

A system incompatibility issue with serious consequences - too often people
don't understand the risks associated when we introduce problems like that
with version upgrades or switching parts of systems without considering the
consequences.

